# Marksman Training



## iamdigger0920 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone know of any good clubs or training centers between Orlando and Daytona for improving your marksmanship with handguns. 

I'm not talking the CC or basic NRA classes, I'm talking something dedicated to helping you hit your target . I see stuff offered on weekends down in Tampa and Miami, but they seem aimed at pure self defense and spend a lot of times going over the basic again. Looking for something a ltlle closer to home and specific to draw and shoot. Have asked about it in the local GUN shops, but most of them just say you should work with a freind or they will spend a little time with you on basics. I'm looking form something that is going to look at how I shoot, tell me what I am doing wrong, and work with me to correct it.

Anyway only been in FL a short time so don't know were to look , any help welcomed.


----------

